

Stop the great firewall of America - bmunro
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/11/16/opinion/firewall-law-could-infringe-on-free-speech.html

======
bmunro
We've seen a number of articles on this topic today, but this is probably the
best written and will reach a greater audience than any tech blogger ever
could.

Being from Australia, I'm not going to be writing to any politicians, but I
sure as hell hope this bill or others like it do not come to pass.

